# My tummy hurts



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Okay, so I want to know....

What kind of foods do you wish you could eat but really can't because they react badly with your system or you are allergic to?

I don't intend for this to become unreadable, but it's curious to me how many people I know who eat what they're allergic to and sacrifice health for taste. My husband for example, is allergic to avocados but lives for summer and fresh guacamole. 

My grandmother has some... rather violent reactions to MSG and has to ask before eating every meal in a restaurant.

What are yours? 

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Hi Shimmer!

In my opinion, benadryl was invented just so I could eat chocolate!


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Foods I have trouble digesting:

Milk products (lactose intolerance)
Beans 
Hot peppers
Grease

Don'cha know if you put all these things together you can have the tastiest and most painful nachos possible!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Too Funny Nancy!


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

Oooooh - Hazelnut-flavored things. Don't know what it is, but it really goes to war with my stomach. And it smells soooo good!

But at least I'm not allergic to chocolate - Nancya, you have my deepest, *deepest* condolences! 

[ July 22, 2001: Message edited by: CJ ]


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

For me it's kiwi. I used to get an ichy mouth when I ate it,but I really knew when I was rushed to the hospital after drinking a Tropicana Twister that had it in it and I when into shock. Now I don'tdrink or eat anything that I'm not sure of. I also carry a suringe just in case.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

What a coincidence, Afra. My youngest daughter is allergic to fresh tomatoes also. She has the very same stomach cramping that you have, but she can eat canned tomatoes and sauces. She has the same reaction to sauces. I don't have any problem with any food except certain types of chocolate that makes my throat itch severely. It can be very embarrassing, depending on where I happen to be when it happens. I love Benadryl, but ALL antihistamines give me the jumpy leg syndrome at night


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

okey doke, stuff that makes me a little gooey:

Whole Eggs
Mustard
Dairy Products
Wheat
Rye
Barley
Oats
Sodium Benzoate preservatives (220 - 228)
Peanuts
Bananas
Citrus
possibly vinegars
corn/maize

et al - so i get a little itchy. How can i do my job without being on sick duty, easy - with help from my little buddy prednisone.

of course there are side effects (ulcers and so forth), but the relief from symptoms outweigh the side effects.

p.s. the allergy to fresh tomatoes could possibly refer to a potential MSG crisis of some kind, but dont quote me on that.

[ July 25, 2001: Message edited by: Nick.Shu ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Reading this thread makes me feel thankful that the good Lord did not afflict me with any of the ailments and allergies listed here!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Wow Fodigger, you are the only other person I've heard of with an allergy to kiwi. Most people (and my doctor) thought I was crazy--but kiwi gives me the same reaction, pineapple too. I can eat a fresh kiwi, but if it's juiced, pureed, or processed in any way, ingesting it makes my throat feel like I just swallowed a mouthful of sand. Pineapple has the same effect unless it is canned.
Weird, huh?


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

you know, the kiwifruit/pineapple thingy could be a potential allergy to papaicin (sp) - this is a enzyme some chefs use to break down meat proteins to tenderise meat.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Watermelon for me. But how can you resist a sweet, juicy watermelon on a hot summer day? I just have to make sure there's a washroom nearby and some Imodium.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Keep the bamboo shoots away from me! Fresh or canned, I find them nauseating. The only time I eat them is when they're in hot and sour soup; the strong flavors cover the noxious flavor of the bamboo shoots. Since I take two prilosec capsules daily (double the usual dose), I have to watch out for acidic and irritating foods, including tomatoes, chilis and dairy products. Sometimes I eat them anyway and pay the consequences.

[ July 26, 2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Wow, Nick.Shu, you really have a hard way to go, given your profession. But you really know your stuff when it comes to food science, it seems


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

heheh, pastachef, "elementary, my dear watson", for instance:

"I can eat a fresh kiwi, but if it's juiced, pureed, or processed in any way, ingesting it makes my throat feel like I just swallowed a mouthful of sand. Pineapple has the same effect unless it is canned."

Deduction tells me that eating a fresh kiwi (not crushed) is fine, the chewing and eating process would not release enough papaicin in the mouth (i.e. sufficiently crush the cells to relelase the enzyme) whereas processed and/or crushed kiwifruit would have this enzyme in copious amounts readily available and probably active.

The best way to test this theory would be to eat pureed papaya. If papaicin was the culprit, then a reaction would most likely occur.

I cannot really say definitely that pinepples contain papaicin (it maybe just be the acidic content); but if they do, then the canning process (high heating) would destroy the enzyme.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

While I was doing breakfast, a customer said she was allergic to raw peppers, and wanted an omelette with the peppers burnt. I did it for her, and she LOVED it.

A woman I know who is allergic to kiwis (among other things) has serious reactions frequently because she's not careful about what she eats. The very first day on a temp job, she went to the hospital because she ate egg rolls without letting anyone know she was allergic to shrimp, or inquiring about the contents of egg rolls. If she'd asked, we would have told her, don't do it...


----------

